# Except instead of ...



## Mrrobot718

'Except instead of grieving... the loss of a job, she's losing her connection'

It's a movie script confused me a lot in translating it into Chinese.

Does 'except' equals to 'instead of' in this context? I thought it might be a spoken mistake. So I just translated one of them.
除了失去工作的悲伤，她还失去了她的联系

Hope someone could give me some simple instructions on understanding it.


----------



## Ghabi

Except instead of ... 是可以的，兩者意思不同沒有衝突，只是沒有上下文，很難說你的句子對不對。你的句子是在比較兩個人嗎?上一句兩句是什麼？


----------



## Mrrobot718

上文+这个
The point is , that it's the same for a displaced child who knows that you don't want her.
Except instead of grieving... the loss of a job, she's losing her connection.
我就是不懂except instead of 是啥意思


----------



## Ghabi

譬如說，我們在談論我們媽的性格：

You know my mom is just like yours: she's always upset when she sees something not fair. *Except* *instead of* suffering silently, she always tries to do something.
其實我媽跟你媽挺像的，看到不公平的事情總是不高興，*不同的地方是*她總會有些行動，*而不是*坐著生悶氣。

你的句子大概是類似的用法，在比較兩個人或者兩件事，兩個人或者兩件事在某些方面相似，但也有不同的地方。可能我解釋得不好，但希望你有個概念。


----------



## Skatinginbc

這 （她的心理防禦機制）和自知不被愛、 與家人離散的孩童反應相同，差別是她漸失去與人與物的情感連繫，以取代哀悼....工作的丟失。


----------



## Mrrobot718

o


Ghabi said:


> 譬如說，我們在談論我們媽的性格：
> 
> You know my mom is just like yours: she's always upset when she sees something not fair. *Except* *instead of* suffering silently, she always tries to do something.
> 其實我媽跟你媽挺像的，看到不公平的事情總是不高興，*不同的地方是*她總會有些行動，*而不是*坐著生悶氣。
> 
> 你的句子大概是類似的用法，在比較兩個人或者兩件事，兩個人或者兩件事在某些方面相似，但也有不同的地方。可能我解釋得不好，但希望你有個概念。


哦~是有一种转折的意思吧


Skatinginbc said:


> 被人拋棄（e.g., 被炒魷魚），為減免失落的哀傷 (grief of loss; 挫折的痛苦）, 便對人冷漠，抽離對所有人、物的情感連繫（losing connection with everything and everyone），以防衛受創的自我價值與尊嚴。==> 用冷漠來取代哀傷
> 
> 除了（是用來）取代 "哀悼工作的丟失" grieving the loss of a job （而非哀悼親情的丟失）, 她的心理防禦機制 (i.e., 失去與人與物的情感連繫) 和 與家人離散、 自知不被愛的孩童的反應相同。


恕我理解能力差。我没能看懂你的翻译。可能是我漏了前面的字幕，我给整段字幕你看看

Karren: 
In your heart of hearts，you know you're not good enough and you are going to get fired. The same way you got fired from your last three jobs.

And you might quit just to get some control back.

Hell, you might even tip over that damn yogurt machine and walk your ass right on out of there.

Another woman：
Just to clarify, Karen is not advocating vandalism in the workplace.

The point is, that it's the same... for a displaced child... who knows... that you don't want her.

Except instead of grieving... the loss of a job, she's losing her connection with everything and everyone.

But the one connection that can remain is between siblings.


----------



## Skatinginbc

抱歉，刪掉後，才發現你回應了。

翻译：  這和自知不被愛、 與家人離散的孩童反應相同，差別是她漸失去與人與物的情感連繫，以取代哀傷....工作的丟失。

與家人離散哀傷親情的丟失, 被炒魷魚哀傷工作的丟失，兩者均引發哀傷。"哀傷....工作的丟失" 的 "...." 是短暫停頓，想到得補充資訊.


----------



## Mrrobot718

这个就等于转折的作用吧。
关于这个电影片段，这一段感觉要配上原版视频才好懂。虽然我看了原版视频还是不懂这一句。
谢谢你啦


----------



## albert_laosong

yeah, it often takes many sentences before and after to undertand the one you are asking, sometime you even must see the movie itself to undertand. that's the hard part of understanding movies, interpretion of lines relies heavily on the context.


----------



## Mrrobot718

Yes , translation is Art


----------



## Ghabi

的確不太好懂，難怪你頭大。我不知道劇情，但似乎是說被拋棄的孩子比丟了工作的人更慘，丟了工作還只是因為沒了工作傷心一下，被拋棄的孩子卻是失去了一切聯繫。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Ghabi said:


> 丟了工作還只是因為沒了工作傷心一下。


前文是說自知別人不要你時 ("you know you are going to get fired"; "a displaced child who knows that you don't want her") 的心理防禦機制："you might quit just to get some control back", "you might even tip over that damn yogurt machine and walk your ass right on out of there."...這些心理反應都不是「傷心」(因沒了工作而傷心)，而是用別的情緒來取代傷心 (in the stead of grieving) .


Ghabi said:


> 被拋棄的孩子卻是*失去*了一切聯繫。


你這個「失去」是非主控的, 而前文提到的是主控的反應  "to get some control back" (是我不想要你 "I quit", 是我要與你斷絕關係 ).


Ghabi said:


> 被拋棄的孩子卻是失去*了*一切聯繫。


那為何是 she's los*ing* her connection？
I think: She is losing (= getting rid of) her connection like she is losing (= getting rid of) weight.


----------



## Mimi2020

Mrrobot718 said:


> 上文+这个
> The point is , that it's the same for a displaced child who knows that you don't want her.
> Except instead of grieving... the loss of a job, she's losing her connection...
> 我就是不懂except instead of 是啥意思


Ghabi的理解是对的。
整段话是在比较被动失业的人和被抛弃的小孩。
上文中的“That it’s the same”显示是在做比较。Except表转折（=but)，补充说明被抛弃更惨。
instead of...丢的不是工作，而是与周围人和事的联系


----------

